# Green Mountain Waiting Tread



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

SweetPea is at 141 days! Doing a lot of positioning and teats are full. She's had a good udder for a month. So excited!
















Rose is at 134 days. It seems impossible she can go longer but only bred once...due in nine days. 
This was two weeks ago! She huge now!















Buttercup is at 86 days. She planned her own breeding. LOL!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Thank you. I'm hoping these second and third deliveries will be easier on my nerves then the first!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Rose had triplets️
Two does and one buck. The last doe was born five hours after the first. I thought she was done. Went in to check for more and found a breech baby. She started pushing and we got her out.










































I'm so blessed today.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Glad you were there to help with the last one! They are sweet


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

nicolemackenzie said:


> Glad you were there to help with the last one! They are sweet


Thank you


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

We are still doing lesson on nursing and giving a bottle but it looks like babies might be getting it. A little worried because Rose hasn't cleaned out yet. Seems like a lot of afterbirth. Other than that everyone's doing fine. Kids have crusty noses but don't seem sick.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

And on another doe note. SweetPea appears to be going into labor. It is her projected due date. Does that ever happen?!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Barbara Gene looks to be going too 

How's Sweetpea doing?


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

She's down and coming along I think. No real active big pushes. But working on it. Yay for Barbara Gene!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Yay! SweetPea blessed us with triplets this evening. They are big and doing really well. She got down to business and had no problems at all. Babies all nursing and mama is doting on them.



































We have a barn full of cuteness!️


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Does? Bucks?????


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

One doe. Two bucks.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

The little chammy up against the wall is the doe. Lots of white. Blue eyes all the way around.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Didn't get a good pic of the chammy Buck. He is so pretty.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

He's the last picture and the head shot.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Is your girl still holding out?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

These are Winchester's? OMG I want that gray Appy :hammer:


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

No. These are Remington's. Same daddy as Berry. The little gray one is so sweet. I love his speckled head.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

My girl is playing fun games :lol: She's well versed in the doe code...She'll have them next week :lol:


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Haha! Darn goats!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Buttercup is having Winchester babies in May. It will be neat to see what he throws.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Berry is awful sweet, he was sitting in my lap watching Genie tonight. He needs another small companion because his "brother" is already starting in on him. He does well with the little does but, they don't play the same. Plus, I already bought a wagon for little Nigie team :cart:


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Aww. He's a little sweetie! Him and his sis use to fight over my lap.LOL!Well I know where there's a few more little ones! My herd has doubled. 
I think the tiny ones have got the hang of nursing. Thank heavens. 
Oh the cart pulling! It's so cool.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

They are so cute. Mom is a beauty and looks like a sweetheart


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Thank you


----------

